# 280z fuel injector problem please help



## pr3ttyboi (Oct 26, 2004)

my Z injector messed up and i just replaced it all with new parts. Now i cannot start my engine and i don't what the problem is some say it my fuel line but i'm not sure. When i put gas into the pipe when the intake is and i can start it but it won't let the gas go into the engine. can someone tell me what the problem is or how can i fix it. thx


----------



## pr3ttyboi (Oct 26, 2004)

pr3ttyboi said:


> my Z injector messed up and i just replaced it all with new parts. Now i cannot start my engine and i don't what the problem is some say it my fuel line but i'm not sure. When i put gas into the pipe when the intake is and i can start it but it won't let the gas go into the engine. can someone tell me what the problem is or how can i fix it. thx


Please someone help me. i try to check all the vacuum hoes and there is no gas in it. Is that because of my fuel pump or my filter?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

A filter problem just restricts flow, not stops it all together, typically. I'd say pump. You should hear the pump when you turn the key on. Just to the _on_ position, not start. Try it.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

If you dont hear it running then check the fuse for it first before you go ripping it out. Sounds like the fuel pump though.........check the wiring also- hard wire it before you pull it out and see if itll run by a stand alone source.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> If you dont hear it running then check the fuse for it first before you go ripping it out. Sounds like the fuel pump though.........check the wiring also- hard wire it before you pull it out and see if itll run by a stand alone source.


 I like Chevys approach to this, they have a hardwired connection under the hood which completely bypasses all the relays. Dedicated fuel pump test circuit.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah, sometimes the domestic manufacturers dont have their heads up their asses. Dodge is my favorite though........the undash exposed line testers in the 94-98 dodge ram pickups with the warning labels "Please do not insert and hold metal objects and frame at the same time, shock will occur"


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

pr3ttyboi said:


> Please someone help me. i try to check all the vacuum hoes and there is no gas in it. Is that because of my fuel pump or my filter?


Have you got your Z running again?


----------



## pr3ttyboi (Oct 26, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> If you dont hear it running then check the fuse for it first before you go ripping it out. Sounds like the fuel pump though.........check the wiring also- hard wire it before you pull it out and see if itll run by a stand alone source.


I tried to turn it on but then i didn't hear any sound and I don't know where to check the fuse. I'm sorry i'm knew with this car. So can you show me where the fuse is. is it in the fuse box?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

pr3ttyboi said:


> I tried to turn it on but then i didn't hear any sound and I don't know where to check the fuse. I'm sorry i'm knew with this car. So can you show me where the fuse is. is it in the fuse box?


 You probably have 2 fuse boxes, one inside and one under the hood. It's a tossup as to which location the fuel pump fuse may be in. In this case its useful to have the owners manual.


----------



## pr3ttyboi (Oct 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> You probably have 2 fuse boxes, one inside and one under the hood. It's a tossup as to which location the fuel pump fuse may be in. In this case its useful to have the owners manual.


Are you sure there is two fuse box because i only see one


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

pr3ttyboi said:


> Are you sure there is two fuse box because i only see one


 Inside or outside.


----------



## pr3ttyboi (Oct 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Inside or outside.


inside on the right side where the ECU box is


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

pr3ttyboi said:


> inside on the right side where the ECU box is


 SHould be one outside under the hood, too. Same side the battery is on.


----------



## pr3ttyboi (Oct 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> SHould be one outside under the hood, too. Same side the battery is on.


could it be my fuel relay because i went to the store and ask them. they said either my fuel filter or my fuel relay if not then my fuel pump but i have no idea.


----------

